# Buying a Yorktown 39'



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ahoy to all, 
I am new to this forum and have enjoyed reading many of the threads. there is a wealth of info here that I have not been able to find in many of the sailing forums that I have checked out. 
I have some experience sailing but has been a few years(10 +) am going to be taking some more coarses in the spring, But on to the point. I am looking for a liveaboard/cruiser and have come across the yorkton 39's that I am intrested in, but have not been able to find any recent info on. I wonder if anybody has any input, good or bad. I have found that most are a deep draft 6' + which can be a bit of a draw back, But at 39' are more than big enough for my son and I to live on comfortably. As I said any input would be nice.Would like to spend a few seasons in the PNW and then on to ??? 
Thanks Dave
PS: Or any sugestions on what you think would be a better Boat(About $60000 budget for initial purchase)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey Dave,

I've checked out the Yorktowns myself. They are hard to find information about. One I looked at was very clean and the owner kept it looking nice.

Most people that I know that have them use them primarily as liveaboards and rarely sail. Again I bought something else just because there was little information out there about Yorktowns.

With $60,000 you should be able to get into something really nice. I would probably go with a production boat like a Catalina 36 - 38, Hunter or my first choice a Freeport 36. Lots of other good boats out there with roomy interiors, information available and good sailing characteristics.

I liveaboard my Newport 30. Very roomy, good intrernet support group and I enjoy sailing it. Check out the magazine, "Good Old Boats," for honest reviews.

Alan


----------



## belliegirl2 (Sep 9, 2004)

*info on yorktowns*

Hi,

My family built and lived aboard a center cockpit 35'. The designer was named Hank McQuen (not sure on spelling but pronounced macquen). I doubt he is still alive as he was in his sixties then.

These boats were heavy and built strongly. They were balanced well and sailed well for there displacement. Safe in bad weather, easy deck to work on.

Because they were kit boats the finish quality was different from boat to boat and the ones that were finished by yorktown probably had a more proffesional look to them.

Looking on yachtworld they seem to be a bargain. But they are older boats and will need updating.

I believe Jeff H on this site has some knowledge of these boats as well. I recall him commenting on a similar question some time ago.

Regards
John Lewis


----------



## Pogo-2 (Jan 3, 2006)

*Yorktowns*

You can find some information and specs on this boat at WWW.yachtworld.com there are two 39's listed.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Thanks for the input. Am starting to lean more towards the Catalina's now as it seems to be a more popular boat and probably be easier to get support for.
Dave


----------



## belliegirl2 (Sep 9, 2004)

*yorktown or catalina*

I think these boats are on different ends of the spectrum. Your sailing destinations and your abilities will dictate your needs for a boat. Personally I would not feel comfortable taking a catalina offshore for too long (maybe others feel different), the yorktown should take you anywhere you wish to go.

I used to race on a catalina 38 as a teenager and that boat was good for weekend jaunts to catalina or as a can racer but even as a 13-15 year old I could see obvious differences in quality of build of the boat ( the deck was seperating from the hull).

That being said if your goal is local cruising grounds and weekend trips the catalina would work, and you are correct that there is a better network for parts etc.

Regards 
John


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

dave88 said:


> Ahoy to all,
> I am new to this forum and have enjoyed reading many of the threads. there is a wealth of info here that I have not been able to find in many of the sailing forums that I have checked out.
> I have some experience sailing but has been a few years(10 +) am going to be taking some more coarses in the spring, But on to the point. I am looking for a liveaboard/cruiser and have come across the yorkton 39's that I am intrested in, but have not been able to find any recent info on. I wonder if anybody has any input, good or bad. I have found that most are a deep draft 6' + which can be a bit of a draw back, But at 39' are more than big enough for my son and I to live on comfortably. As I said any input would be nice.Would like to spend a few seasons in the PNW and then on to ???
> Thanks Dave
> PS: Or any sugestions on what you think would be a better Boat(About $60000 budget for initial purchase)


You might consider a Tartan 37, which could fit into that budget. Unlike the Yorkton, you will find tons of info on the Tartan on the internet, as it has a very loyal following with owners groups, web-sites etc.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Here's a nine year-old article, but it may be helpful, nonetheless:

http://www.boats.com/content/default_detail.jsp?contentid=1027

And here's another one:

http://old.cruisingworld.com/ssbk/tart37.htm


----------



## Richard Yorktown owner (Aug 28, 2020)

I am an owner of a Yorktown 39' sloop extended keel. I did shop for nearly 2 years prior to purchasing her. Almost bought a retired 51' retired coastal oil tanker, hahaha. But that's a whole different story. I have many global sailing friends whom provided good advise during my shopping. But I settled with this Yorktown, ... And with the approval of my friendly advise group. They are not easy to find. The people that own them rarely let them go. And they just are not a mass produced product. I lucked out, and caught a couple that had just reached the physical ability end to sailing her anymore. They moved inland Virginia, and decided to continue their need to sail, on lakes. The story of a well built Yorktown, is that it is both the tank, and Cadillac of blue water. Don't expect allot of wave jumping. The vessel is 75% ship, and 25% submarine, lol. It does not jump and Bob around on waves. It crashes through them like a surfer swimming back out to the waves. Don't let this disturb you. It's what she likes. She drives like a car. Super responsive. But she has her mind about where she's going, and anything else be damned, that's where she's going. Smoothly, comfortably, and safely. I know I will hold onto her until I hit that age that I can no longer circle the planet. I don't know when that will be. But I just turned 50. So I'm hoping it at least another 40 years.


----------

